#ubuntu-meeting-2 2015-08-04
<ted__> can someone update the Calendar/Scheduled meetings link? the correct link for the fridge is here: http://fridge.ubuntu.com/calendars/fridge/
<pitti> o/
<kees> \o
<pitti> hey kees!
 * slangasek waves
<kees> hi! :)
<slangasek> chair: infinity
<slangasek> fallback: kees
 * kees looks around for infinity
<kees> Okay, I'll go :)
<kees> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Aug  4 16:04:58 2015 UTC.  The chair is kees. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
<kees> [topic] action review
<kees> ACTION: slangasek to forward complaint to Canonical legal
<slangasek> still carry over
<kees> ACTION: slangasek to document maas, juju, docker exceptions on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates#Special_Cases
<slangasek> sigh, carry-over of that one too
<kees> heh, cool
<kees> ACTION: pitti to propose amendment to general SRU policy for new features in LTS
<pitti> carry-over, please *blush*
<kees> ACTION: all to respond to the Ubuntu Fan SRU proposal on list
<pitti> at least that one I did (was much more urgent)
<kees> I didn't reply to this, but it seemed generally ok
<pitti> after the rather involved debate it was a lot less scary than it seemed initially
<pitti> after getting much more detail about it
<kees> yeah
<kees> should that one be considered "done"?
<pitti> (even though the entire thing still smells a bit mysterious to me -- like an in-kernel DHCP server)
<pitti> yes AFAICS
<kees> [topic] mailing list review
<pitti> I see nothing outstanding
<kees> me either.
<kees> [topic] bugs
<kees> none!
<kees> [topic] next chair
<kees> looks like alpha sort puts pitti as next back-up?
<pitti> ack
<kees> [topic] other business
<kees> anything spontaneous? :)
<pitti> ice cream!
<ted__> just an announcement: it looks like we're forming a doc sprint for the openhelp conference in cincinnati
<ted__> three people so far. we'd love to have more. :)
<kees> +1 for ice cream while documenting
<kees> that's all then! thanks everyone!
<kees> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Aug  4 16:15:15 2015 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-meeting-2/2015/ubuntu-meeting-2.2015-08-04-16.04.moin.txt
<pitti> cheers
